# ALSO THIS SUNDAY NIGHT WE HAVE A SHIPMENT OF HAND PICKED CORALS READY 4 SALE read on



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

This Sunday November 23 from 9pm till 11pm we have a new shipment of hand picked corals and some fish ready for sale.

Yes that's right 9 PM TILL 11 PM.

Lots of premium corals to choose from.

Watch this site for more details.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Watch this site for more information on to nights coral sale


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/?view=recent&page=1

click link for pictures


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This insane plate coral why no one picked it ? Yellow base with red ....?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This one crazyyyyyyyy but no one wanted and even look at it ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I might go back for that echinata


----------

